# Για το 2011 η Λεξιλογία σάς εύχεται...



## nickel (Dec 29, 2010)

Στα ρώσικα _*τρόικα*_ είναι η τριάδα, το τρίο, το τριάρι (από το αριθμητικό _troe_ και το υποκοριστικό -_ka_ — αυτό που έχουν και στη _vodka_, που έκανε το νερό νεράκι). Κανονικά είναι έλκηθρο ή άμαξα που τη σέρνουν τρία άλογα, ζεμένα κατά μέτωπο. Ο αμαξάς ελέγχει τέσσερα γκέμια: δύο για το μεσαίο άλογο κι από ένα για τα εξωτερικά. Ένα ειδικό λουρί στρέφει το κεφάλι των ακριανών αλόγων προς τα έξω, πράγμα που κάνει αφύσικη και προβληματική τη στάση του σώματός τους.

Με τη σημασία της τριανδρίας χρησιμοποιήθηκε αρχικά για τη μεταβατική διοίκηση που ανέλαβε τα ηνία μετά το θάνατο του Στάλιν (Μολότοφ, Μπέρια και Μαλένκοφ).

_Stroika_ σημαίνει χτίσιμο, και _*perestroika*_ ξαναχτίσιμο, αναδόμηση, αναδιάρθρωση. Τη λέξη τη μάθαμε στη Δύση τη δεκαετία του 1980, από τις προσπάθειες του Γκορμπατσόφ.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η δική μας τρόικα (ΕΕ, ΕΚΤ και ΔΝΤ) θα οδηγήσει γρήγορα στην πολυπόθητη αναδόμηση και όχι στη δυσώνυμη αναδιάρθρωση (φτου κακά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2010)

Παρά την επιμονή μου να δοκιμάζω διάφορα, έτσι βλέπει αυτή την ώρα το wordle τη Λεξιλογία: Με βάση το άρθρο warts and all = _με όλα του τα ελαττώματα, με όλα του τα στραβά_. Τυχαίο άραγε ή ίσως κρυφό μήνυμα πως ο καινούργιος χρόνος, με όλα του τα ελαττώματα, με όλα του τα στραβά, χειρότερος από αυτόν που φεύγει δεν θα είναι;

Καλή χρονιά σε όλες και όλους! Καλά νοήματα και καλές λέξεις (ό,τι και αν σημαίνει για εσάς αυτό...) στους δρόμους και στα χέρια σας... :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 29, 2010)

Καλές λέξεις και από μένα, σε όλους!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2010)

*Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους! 
Προπαντός με λιγότερα άγχη...
*​


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2010)

*ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ*

Η υποκεφαλίδα (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται ο τίτλος των ειδήσεων που προβάλλεται στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης της τηλεόρασης) αναφερόταν στις απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις που εξαγγέλθηκαν για το νέο έτος. Έτσι που την είδα, με κεφαλαία γραμμένη, διάβασα «Χωρίς μέτρο». Φτιάχνει καλή ευχή για τους νεότερους.

*ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΕΤΡΟ
ΤΟ 2011*​

Ευχαριστώ και τη φίλη που μου έστειλε τη φωτογραφία με αυτή την ευχή των αναρχικών των Εξαρχείων.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2010)

Κι από μένα πολλες ευχές για ένα ακόμα καλύτερο 2011.
Όσο για την προτροπή της χρονιάς:
Φέτος τολμήστε να ξεβολευτείτε, μπορεί να σας βγει σε καλό :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 30, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά και από μένα, με πολλές λέξεις, εποικοδομητικές συζητήσεις και πολλή και περισσότερη φώτιση στα μυαλά όλων. 
Και με μια δουλειά για όλους, γιατί αυτονόητο πλέον δεν είναι...


----------



## crystal (Dec 30, 2010)

Και με υγεία, χαμόγελο, ηρεμία κι αισιοδοξία. Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε, παιδιά!


----------



## sarant (Dec 30, 2010)

Και από εμένα ευχές για έναν ευτυχισμένο, δημιουργικό, λεξιλογικό καινούργιο χρόνο!!


----------



## EleniD (Jan 1, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Εύχομαι να ζήσει καθένας μας μια ευτυχισμένη, αισιόδοξη και δημιουργική χρονιά, με υγεία και καλή τύχη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά. Το πρώτο τηλεμήνυμα που μου έστειλαν το 2011, από τα πάτρια:

Του Νέου Χρόνου ζήτησα
όλ' οι καλοί μου φίλοι
να 'ναι με το χαμόγελο
συνέχεια στα χείλη.


Θα τα πούμε αργότερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2011)

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά!

Σκεφτόμουνα να σκαρφιστώ μια μαντινάδα, αλλά μετά είπα πως δεν μπορώ τώρα να γράψω ευχές καλύτερες για το νέο έτος απ' αυτές εδώ που έγραψε στα νιάτα του ο Ντίλαν.

*Λεξιλόγες και λεξιλόγοι,*​ 
May God bless and keep you always 
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others 
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars 
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.​ 
May you grow up to be righteous 
May you grow up to be true
May you always know the truth 
And see the lights surrounding you
May you always be courageous 
Stand upright and be strong
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.​ 
May your hands always be busy 
May your feet always be swift
May you have a strong foundation 
When the winds of changes shift
May your heart always be joyful 
And may your song always be sung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.​


----------



## xefteri (Jan 2, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!!
Υγεία και προκοπή!!


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 3, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά! Με υγεία, δουλειές κι αγάπη!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2011)

Σας ευχήθηκα; Δεν σας ευχήθηκα... Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά!


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Μην πηγαίνεις αποκεί γιατί θα τον χάσουμε πάλι το γάτο...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2011)

Τουλάχιστον για τον γατούλη μπήκε καλά η χρονιά!  Γι' αυτό άλλωστε ξαναπλακώθηκε στις κάμψεις — τις προτιμά από τα κρύα ντουζ! ;)


----------

